# Horsenettle



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Just got in from checking 2 hay fields. A 30ac bahia field that has several acre patches of horsenettle and cactus starting in it. It was sprayed with weedmaster in June and is mostly weed free. This field has had no horsenettle or cactus in it for several years. It has a good stand of hairy indigo that I would like to keep.
Second field,40ac bermuda grass, has 2, about 1/2 ac patches of horsenettle & cactus starting close to the state forest fence.
How did the seeds get transported there and what can I use to kill them, save the HairyIndigo and still cut hay in the next 14 days? Remedy (qt per acre)and Cleanwave (14 oz per acre) in combination will kill them,don't know of any thing else, have a 30 day wait to harvest hay and will kill any legume.

scrapiron


----------



## David in Georgia (Aug 30, 2009)

From my research on horse nettle the roots remain viable for upwards of 10 years and the tap root can reach 8 feet. The berry's contain between 40 and 120 seeds. Seeds could have possibly been introduced accidentally by falling off customers trucks or trailers. I don't know of anything you can use that will let you harvest in 14 days. Grazon is supposed to kill horse nettle, regardless of what you use it will most likely take several years to "completely" eradicate. Hopefully someone else will chime in with something you can use. I'm fighting horse nettle in my Bermuda field and in all of my father in laws fields. 30 days after emergence the nettle will flower out and this is when it's most venerable, due to putting much of it's resources into seed production. Hope this helps.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

David Grazon next will kill horsenettle, but it will stunt bermuda grass for a little while. Scrapiron we have opposite problems your trying not to kill hairy indigo and I'm trying to kill it. Anyone have an idea to kill hairy indigo without killing other legumes.


----------

